# Wilson Gomes 7 sting jazz guitar



## kung_fu (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is a pretty interesting player I happened to stumble across today. Check him out!







Wow, he's got loads more YouTube - wilsongomes's Channel The man also plays an eight string nylon 



If he runs his own profile, the description under some of his vids seem a little self-serving. Could be an excerpt from a review or something(?)

"As if playing and composing twelve-tone serial music on a six and then seven string acoustic guitar was not enough, Wilson Gomes decided to undertake another venture playing his music in a masterfully crafted 8 string classical guitar. Watch in awe as his fingers glide in order to produce an unequivocally beautiful melodic and harmonic arrangement."


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 13, 2008)

I thought second and 4th video was great.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, you don't see guys doing avant-garde on a big ol' jazz box very often. Like it! That video with the 8-string classical guitar was fantastic.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 13, 2008)

Unlike most in the genre, he actually still manages to swing a lil bit too. His website has loads of free downloads of his albums/demos Wilson Gomes Jazz Solos


----------



## TaronKeim (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot for that, very cool, fantastic voicings and compositions. 12-tone gets kind of "samey" to me, but that isn't really a bad thing.

Looks like that wine archtop might be a Buscarino too... means this fella is a tone fiend!

_TJK*


----------



## John Strieder (Dec 8, 2010)

*bump*

He uploaded some new compositions, sounding great!


----------



## Charles (Dec 20, 2010)

Wilson playing the Flintstones theme is so rocking.


----------



## st2012 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool stuff!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok this was worth the mostly pointless necrobump 

His website is here: Wilson Gomes Jazz Solos and he's got four albums of stuff up for download


----------



## in-pursuit (Feb 12, 2011)

digging this pretty hard.


----------

